# Pentium E6500 Dual Core OC



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

When I play games like SC2 or BFBC3 beta my CPU is slowing down my performance. So if there is any OC software or BIOS settings that I could use to OC my CPU I would be thankful.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What motherboard are you using?
If it a OEM system like a Dell, HP etc, then no you won't be able to OC.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It would be helpful to know the rest of the hardware too. Video card could be a factor.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

G4IM ES2L Gigabyte motherboard, ATI raedon 6970, 650w rosewill 4GB RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which model Rosewill?
Over the years they have had several the latest being the HIVE-650 which is a Sirtec built unit just like the OZC units we're seeing a lot overvoltage issues on lately.


----------



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

Value 2 Series


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like the Value 2 series comes in 500,600 and 700w not 650w.

Did it come from Newegg?


----------



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

It says Value 2 series on the side of it so I am not sure. Maybe it was discontinued? And yes I'm pretty sure it's from Newegg. (My dad ordered)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets have a look ate the temps and voltages, D/L and run HwMonitor in the back ground while playing for a bit Alt+Tab back to HwMonitor and post a screen shot of the results make sure to expand all the categories and include the video temps.


----------



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

View image: Comp specs
There's a picture after running a FurMark test. I'll get one after playing StarCraft soon.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

CPU temps look good, the 12v reading is obviously a bad value at 1.28 and 2.82 check the 12v reading in the bios on the H/W health page.

90c is a high for the video card but that maybe Furmark.


----------



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

I got another capture after playing Heroes Of Newerth.
Image codes: Capture


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Temps are good for the card there.
Lets verify the 12v reading in the Bios.


----------



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay. I will do that tomorrow. Just Start up my computer and go to BIOS right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that's all


----------



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry for taking long. But here's some info I found in my BIOS.
CPU Clock Ratio - 11x
CPU Host Clock Control - Disabled
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) - Auto
CPU Vcore - 1.28750V
CPU Terminiation 1.2000V
CPU Referance .805V
DRAM Voltage 1.8000V
Not sure if this is correct. I just looked through my BOIS and I thought this was what I was looking for.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is the page your looking for


----------



## XxCHR1SxXx (Nov 2, 2010)

okay ill find it


----------

